# UBISLATE 7+ or BSNL-Penta TPAD



## varunparakh (Feb 24, 2012)

BSNL/PANTEL(Noida based manufacturer's of the tablet) have started the prebooking of their newly launched tablet, TPAD!



> The *Penta TPAD IS7O1R* (can not be used as a phone though)features a 7" *resistive* touchscreen, *1 GHz* processor, 256 MB RAM, upto 32GB storage via memory card, WiFi, 3G dongle support & a *front camera*. It's priced to compete the Aakash tablet at Rs *3,499*.
> 
> Two more upgraded versions are available :
> 
> ...



On the other side we have Ubislate 7+ for 3k



> Android OS 2.3, Cortex A8, 700 Mhz Processor, 256 MB RAM, Storage: (Internal) 2GB Flash / (External) 2GB to 32GB Supported
> Peripherals: 2 Standard USB Ports (Ver. 2.0), Audio Out: 3.5mm jack, Display and Resolution: 7" Display with 800x480 pixels,
> *Resistive Touch Screen*, Connectivity with GPRS & WiFi IEEE 802.11 a/b/g, Battery: Upto 180 minutes of battery, AC adaptor 200.240 volts
> *BUT CAN BE USED AS A PHONE*




With plethora of features and BSNL's discounted internet plans, T-PAD looks far more promising than its POPULAR competitor Ubislate7/7+!

What's your say? 

I had pre-booked 7+ in early december, will check for a few aspects, and may go for T-Pad IS701R With BSNL  



PS : Special launch offer with 3 Months of data download free. In this promotion, a BSNL 2G SIM comes bundled with the product with a special Penta Data plan. if the customer uses the special Penta 2G data plan for 12months, he can recover the entire cost of the tablet, making it "free" for the user.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 25, 2012)

apart from the fact that the TPAD can be used as a phone, feature wise they are no where close to theVeeDee D10 aka Momo9..


----------



## mitradkmitra (Feb 25, 2012)

is veedee D10 / momo9 is available in India ?
When there is no SIM slot available in Penta TPAD 701R, how come the device comes bundled with BSNL 2G SIM ? 

can TPAD be used as a phone ?


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 25, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> apart from the fact that the TPAD can be used as a phone, feature wise they are no where close to theVeeDee D10 aka Momo9..



Read the review, looks neat stuff! But again, 6-7k is alltogether another price segment! Tablets under 3.5k with these specs isnt bad for video viewing and reading & Angry Birds(if it runs )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 25, 2012)

Booked. When is it launching ? If it comes out by middle of next month I'll be really happy


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 25, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Read the review, looks neat stuff! But again, 6-7k is alltogether another price segment! Tablets under 3.5k with these specs isnt bad for video viewing and reading & Angry Birds(if it runs )



If you are interested, we are having a group order... its going for Rs6500 shipped... very good deal IMO... and yes its available in india, you will mostly get it within 2-3 days of the seller receiving the payment...

here is the link to the GO : VeeDee D10 aka Momo9 at Rs6500


----------



## Ridwan Shafi (Mar 2, 2012)

I am in a BIG BIG BIG fix   :'-( Shud I go wid Ubislate or Pantel....Help Help.....I wont use the SIM card so much....As I am still 16


----------

